# Benidorm New Year 2011?



## Mark1987 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi there guys i was thinking of going over to benidorm for new year this year and basicly staying for a few months or as long as possible if I could find work.

Anyone got any advice or tips on this? would it even be possible considering the current economic climate? I am a qualified lifeguard so would prefer that sort of work but will do pretty much anything.

Sorry for borring you with another 'im fed of of british winter' threads lol .


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Mark

I too am hoping to get to Alicante soon but I am lucky in that I have family there already and I don't really need to work once there however if I was going out looking to work I wouldn't choose the winter months to try my luck. Spain has mass unemployment so finding work is hard even in the busy tourist towns in the summer months.
Have you been to the area in winter? It snowed last year.

Maiden


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi Mark & Welcome

Firstly, new year -- oh we have a ball in benidorm! Especially in the old town.. the narrow streets host some fantastic parties and we do the celebrations twice - Midnight for the spanish and 1am for the brits! You will enoy!

Work in scarce, I won't lie. I would imagine that unless you speak spanish you won't get a job as a beach lifeguard, although it may be possible in a community (although to get in with a comunity you will have to impress the head of the comunidad. Hotels may be aother way to look, especially the ones that deal mainly with english.

For work, you would probably have to take what you can get at first, but remain on the look out until something better/more suitable comes along! Despite what people say, there ARE employment opportunities for those who are willing to go the extra mile to find them, graft, not sherk, and be reliable etc etc BUT there are 100 people fighting for every job - so you have to prove you are something special! I am recruiting someone at the moment (sales though, not a lifeguard)... although... could i make use of a lifeguard.... ermmm.. concentrate steve!..:focus:

LEARN AS MUCH SPANISH AS YOU CAN BEFORE YOU COME - and then when you get here make friends with AS MANY spanish as you can. I started "seeing" a spaniard and since we have been together my spanish has come on leaps and bounds because I have to speak it much more.

The local KFC now employs brits - sad really, they have to do it because the brit tourists AND EXPATS refuse to speak spanish... how hard is 3 bits of chicken and chips please!

Have you been out and done any research etc? You been to benidorm before? Where abouts are you thinking of basing yourself?


----------



## Mark1987 (Oct 7, 2010)

For work, you would probably have to take what you can get at first, but remain on the look out until something better/more suitable comes along! Despite what people say, there ARE employment opportunities for those who are willing to go the extra mile to find them, graft, not sherk, and be reliable etc etc BUT there are 100 people fighting for every job - so you have to prove you are something special! I am recruiting someone at the moment (sales though, not a lifeguard)... although... could i make use of a lifeguard.... ermmm.. concentrate steve!..:focus:



Have you been out and done any research etc? You been to benidorm before? Where abouts are you thinking of basing yourself?[/QUOTE]




thanks mate
well not wanting to sound too naive this is me just begining to do my research now. 
i have been out to benidorm for a holiday last year but it was at the end of august. i have been looking at appartment prices online but dont as yet know what areas would be desireable?
My main reason for thinking of benidorm is that people have said it is open to tourits all year round.

Also what sort of sales position are you recruiting for? i have 3 years experience as a sales assistant/customer service assistant in retail too lol


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

> thanks mate
> well not wanting to sound too naive this is me just begining to do my research now.
> i have been out to benidorm for a holiday last year but it was at the end of august. i have been looking at appartment prices online but dont as yet know what areas would be desireable?
> My main reason for thinking of benidorm is that people have said it is open to tourits all year round.
> ...


Benidorm is touristy all year round. Summer is packed (also with MANY MANY spanish), this time of year you get the mobility scooter brigate (nothing against people who genuinly need them, but when you see entire families from grandma to kids all in a convoy of them it makes you laugh)... 

I doubt lifeguards would be in much demand in the winter months, because it gets cold and you wouldn;t catch most of us in pools -(although I guarantee in january you will always find one hardy brit on the beach with the attititude of "it may be raining, it may be freezing, but we paid for a beach holiday and we are going in the sea") but not entirely sure, you would need to speak to hotels etc

As for areas, you have Benidorm itself... New town if you want to party every night and meet lots of _girls _that may be interested in you... old town if you want to party every night and meet lots of _boys _that may be interested in you ... and then of course the outskirts which personally I prefer for living. Both in benidorm, and on the outskirts you can pick up a decent 2 bed apartment for 400 euros a month now as there are so many empty... you can possibly negotiate less than that, or rent a room in someones flat/villa for much less, depending on what you want and can afford.

As i mentioned earlier work is very hard to find, there are jobs but for every job 200 people wanting it (literally). If you have a sales background there are a number of things that seem to be advertised (for info on what I do and am looking for employee wise etc best to send me a PM, but you need to make a total of 5 posts first so do a couple more and you can get in touch).

In general you need to ensure you can survive for some time until you find work, you are inlikely to come out and pick up a job immediately BUT if you plan it right, try to secure something before you come out etc then_ despite what some people may say about the costa blanca_ I am sure you will have a wonderul life here.:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Mark1987 (Oct 7, 2010)

yeah i noticed( and got mistaken for lol) just how many spanish were there
it was quite surprising

i'll be moving out there with my girlfriend who is a hairdresser but i doubt you know much about finding work that field?:tongue1:
though as ive already said we would take any job if it meant we could stay for a few more months 

what are the crime rates like over there?
is it generaly safe to walk the streets at night in the less busy areas?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Mark1987 said:


> yeah i noticed( and got mistaken for lol) just how many spanish were there
> it was quite surprising
> 
> i'll be moving out there with my girlfriend who is a hairdresser but i doubt you know much about finding work that field?:tongue1:
> ...


Funny you should mention hairdressers... i know loads about hairdressers ... There are quite a few british hairdressers in spain, I actually have my hair done in a british salon (always try to use spanish things but for some reason I never make it clear how i want it with a spanish hairdresser and end up with too much being removed!), so your g/f may have luck with work if she does legwork in asking. Obviously if you are coming out talk to me or others and we can point you to a few places to try!

You do get loads of spanish people in spain... surprising really! Seriously though, August in benidorm is 80-90% spanish tourists which personally I love.. Come september (literally 1st sept) you can park again which is great but then the england footy shirt brigade arrive!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Mark1987 said:


> yeah i noticed( and got mistaken for lol) just how many spanish were there
> it was quite surprising
> 
> i'll be moving out there with my girlfriend who is a hairdresser but i doubt you know much about finding work that field?:tongue1:
> ...


Its safer, mainly cos the Spanish way of life is generally that afternoons are for siesta and the evenings are when families go out and eat or shop etc...

As for work?? Its very grim here. I'm not in your area but I doubt its much different. The English hairdresser in our local town has closed up and is going back to the UK, because she has had enough of the struggle in Spain! If you come to Spain, dont come because you think its easier here because it isnt and its getting harder

jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Mark1987 said:


> what are the crime rates like over there?
> is it generaly safe to walk the streets at night in the less busy areas?


sorry forgot to answer this bit.. i feel very safe here. You get a lot of morrocans and eastern europeans now and so OCCASIONALLY you hear about a mugging but it realyl is rare... you will often find me walking the streets (both main streets and back streets) at 4am after a good night out, (that probably makes me sound like either a hooker or a drunk,  )unlike in the UK I feel totally safe, even withdrawing cash etc... you will find very few problems here.

Crime happens everywhere BUT here it is much rarer. Where I live we really do leave the doors open (remember how your granny used to say it wasin the UK when she was young!)


----------



## northwestlads (Sep 19, 2010)

jojo said:


> Its safer, mainly cos the Spanish way of life is generally that afternoons are for siesta and the evenings are when families go out and eat or shop etc...


i was amased how many spanish families were out eating meals at 11pm when iw as there...and amased what big groups they were in... they do eat much later than we do..then again, if they have have had a good night out i guess its nice to eat before bed, no different to us getting a kebab


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

northwestlads said:


> i was amased how many spanish families were out eating meals at 11pm when iw as there...and amased what big groups they were in... they do eat much later than we do..then again, if they have have had a good night out i guess its nice to eat before bed, no different to us getting a kebab


lol - they're just getting started at 11pm!!!


10-11pm is the usual time for dinner here


we eat earlier during school term time - but in summer especially we eat at around 10pm


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I think thats one of the reasons why Spain feels and probably is safer at night. Unlike the UK, there you find that families tend to turn in, close their doors and are in by 6pm leaving the streets to the yob culture which can be quite menacing and as the night progresses, alcohol flows and violence may start!

Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

jojo said:


> I think thats one of the reasons why Spain feels and probably is safer at night. Unlike the UK, there you find that families tend to turn in, close their doors and are in by 6pm leaving the streets to the yob culture which can be quite menacing and as the night progresses, alcohol flows and violence may start!
> 
> Jo xxx


dead right Jo. in spain though you barely get a yob culture.. and rarely see drunken spanish kids in the streets (i say rare because it does happen occasionally) probably because the spanish are introduced to alcohol etc at an earlier age, so don't feel the need. When i go out with spanish friends and watch them, they pace themselves, one "drink", one coke etc.

I think I have told this story before but a while ago i was walking an almost deserted street in town at 4 or 5am, i saw a group of spanish "youth" walking towards me, naturally I was curious as to their intentions. They walked straight towards me and very politely asked me for a cigarette, when I said I didn't have any they apologised for troubling me and thanked me. In the UK they would probably have pulled out a knife and slit my throat!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

steve_in_spain said:


> dead right Jo. in spain though you barely get a yob culture.. and rarely see drunken spanish kids in the streets (i say rare because it does happen occasionally) probably because the spanish are introduced to alcohol etc at an earlier age, so don't feel the need. When i go out with spanish friends and watch them, they pace themselves, one "drink", one coke etc.
> 
> I think I have told this story before but a while ago i was walking an almost deserted street in town at 4 or 5am, i saw a group of spanish "youth" walking towards me, naturally I was curious as to their intentions. They walked straight towards me and very politely asked me for a cigarette, when I said I didn't have any they apologised for troubling me and thanked me. In the UK they would probably have pulled out a knife and slit my throat!


The other side of the coin here tho. A local town to us, Alhaurin El Grande has quite a high proportion of British and there is a typically british bar which is notorious for late night "squabbles"!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

jojo said:


> The other side of the coin here tho. A local town to us, Alhaurin El Grande has quite a high proportion of British and there is a typically british bar which is notorious for late night "squabbles"!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Interesting but not surprising... note the "british bar" theme cropping up.:boxing: Benidorm is the same in the new town in the summer, never the spanish causing the trouble, usually the british (admitadly the tourists are the worst culripts)

Makes you ashamed really doesnt it!


----------



## northwestlads (Sep 19, 2010)

not good is it
is that the genreal consensus of people, that you are fairly safe in spain at least with spanish people


----------



## Mark1987 (Oct 7, 2010)

thanks for all the advice coming in guys

now for the accommodation question-
any1 know of any good websites or have any advice on finding a cheap apartment?
all the websites ive saw so far seem to be dealing with holiday accommodation
and its pretty dear lol


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Mark1987 said:


> thanks for all the advice coming in guys
> 
> now for the accommodation question-
> any1 know of any good websites or have any advice on finding a cheap apartment?
> ...


I know a fantastic agent, I have recomended him to many people. Send me a PM and I will pass on his details to you. He has everything from 350E cheap apartments through to luxury villas!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> dead right Jo. in spain though you barely get a yob culture.. and rarely see drunken spanish kids in the streets (i say rare because it does happen occasionally) probably because the spanish are introduced to alcohol etc at an earlier age, so don't feel the need. When i go out with spanish friends and watch them, they pace themselves, one "drink", one coke etc.


I believe it is because traditionally it is considered undignified and unmanly to be drunk in public, rather than because of the age thing. Even worse for women; I was warned that if a woman was seen to be drunk in public, her reputation would be marked for all time.

Festivals and ferias are the exception of course, it is pretty well compulsory to get completely ratfaced.

Things are changing though, the botellón (open air bottle party) is becoming a big problem in some areas.


----------



## Mark1987 (Oct 7, 2010)

cheers steve now that ive reached my 5 post mark i can send you a pm


----------



## northwestlads (Sep 19, 2010)

i know as a tourist you see the town centre of places and maybe get out a little 
i love benidorm for the night life etc and it is one of the places we are looking at but whats around it? people say there are beautiful places all over spain, is this true in the costs blanca or is is all concrete buildings and partys?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

northwestlads said:


> i know as a tourist you see the town centre of places and maybe get out a little
> i love benidorm for the night life etc and it is one of the places we are looking at but whats around it? people say there are beautiful places all over spain, is this true in the costs blanca or is is all concrete buildings and partys?


:nono: It's true to say that the new town of Benidorm is full of concrete buildings and neon lights (which are strangely beautiful from the nearby mountains at night) and in some ways very true of the popular TV sitcom BUT the old part of Benidorm is a different kettle of fish.

Within 5 minutes car drive from Benidorm you are in some of the most beautiful places you can imagine. In close proximity are an array of wonderful beaches away from the tourists, mountains, countryside, not to mention towns and cities. I am never without things to do.

Last sunday me and the OH walked (well for me it was more of a crawl) up a mountain, I think we must have walked about 6 or 7km and the views were out of this world.

Close by you have places like Alicante (obviously) which is a wonderful city with many historic things to see (take a trip to the top of the castle if you get chance), Murcia, Valencia, Elche, and then the smaller places such as Denia, Javia, and many more. Then you have the villages, waterfalls, ohh the list goes on.

For me, on a summers evening very late I like to find a quiet beach along the coast with nobody on it apart from us, eat food, drink Aquarius (try it, yummy), and listen to the silence broken only by the sea gently lapping on the shore as we gaze at the stars and moon (ooh Steve, you are sounding like a mills & boon book now).

If you want to watch entertainment, see brits getting drunk, and of course witness the legendry "Sticky Vicky" (who for those of you who don't know, if a 70+ year old woman, who takes off all her clothes and "magically" pulls items such as wardrobes, rabbits, and razor blades from unimaginable places), go to Benidorm new town. If you want more culture, tapas, snug little bars then aim for old town, and if you want to indulge then visit one of the hundreds of places on the outskirts.

Get a car, and explore!


----------

